# Parma



## Rossmac15 (Jan 31, 2020)

Good Evening 27 years from Scotland I am currently living in parma I am working here for 6 months, my Italian is next to none as I handn't planned on coming here but part of my work scope has led me here. Is there anyone that could help me with simple thinks such best place to learn some italian. Maybe meet some people and also any barbers that speak English 😁 thanks


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Rossmac15 said:


> Is there anyone that could help me with simple thinks such best place to learn some italian.


Hi Ross,

Downloading the Duolingo app to your phone and/or laptop is a good start to build vocabulary.

Secondly <https://www.reddit.com/r/italianlearning/> is a good resource.

Good luck!


----------



## Rossmac15 (Jan 31, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

We found “flash cards” a very good start to get to know regular words like “cut” or “hair” , so “ho bisogno di un taglio di capelli” became (in part) easy. I’m sure you will know the limits of google translate, but it is a lot better these days. We also found Michel Thomas audio quite easy going and helpful.


----------



## foggie (Jul 9, 2016)

Yes, definitely Michel Thomas


----------



## John and Cecil (Dec 22, 2019)

I have heard good things about everything mentioned already. I used Rosetta Stone to learn basic Italian. I am not very good at learning languages as my brain is wired differently but in 6 weeks at 3-4 hours per day I completed the first 2 levels and I probably got 1/2 - 2/3 of the way from beginner to elementary. I was studying while in Italy so that helped a little too. I prefer to learn with visual as well as audio, I am a visual person and I do not seem to do as well with audio only lessons. But I have to learn Portuguese too so I dropped the Italian for now.

A friend of mine gave me another program which I only used a couple of times but it was very interesting. It is called "Tell Me More" and it teaches the language by crossword puzzles, word searches, it has some sort of conversation interface, and a few other ways to learn. It also has a verb conjugation search which was nice. It is not very good at teaching pronunciation as it talks like an Italian computer but it is a good change from studying in the normal manner. I am not sure how expensive the program is, I was fortunate to receive it as a gift, but I plan on using it more when I go back to studying Italian.

Another resource I did not use but plan on using in the future are the various visual dictionaries. They basically show a picture of a scene and identifies all the objects shown. This also seems to be a good resource for those who are wired to learn faster from visual over audio. 

I guess the best approach would be the one best suited to your personal learning style. Good luck with you studies!


----------

